# The "Dirty Oar" Saga Continues



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Whelp. After about 500$ I took the boat to the water the first time. 

Started it up at the house with muffs and ran it for 10 minutes. 

Backed it in, cranked, and nothing.

We tried starting fluid and some on the fly screw adjustments but still nothing.

Got this 1 photo.









Got it home and it cranked first turn. 

Has to be fuel and tuning related, it's definitely getting spark. 

Going to drain the tank with a fuel pump and try some new fuel. I'll try to readjust the carbs as well. 

Any pointers?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Start switch may be it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Any pointers?


Take it to a mechanic.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And quit spraying starting fluid in it...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Take it to a mechanic.


I am a mechanic 😂 

I have 3 friends from high school who all went into outboard school. And not a single one got certified on Johnson/Evinrude's


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

sealark said:


> Start switch may be it.


The key switch? It's running great out of the water. Are there any sensors that tell the motor its actually launched?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

The angle of the motor in the pic the same when you run it in the driveway? Maybe kinked fuel line to motor.

Did you CK spark when on the water? Just pull cap, hang on to it while cranking.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Pick up tube might be sucking air. Try a different tank.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Top 2 plugs had spark but we couldn't get to the bottom 2. 

No lines kinked, all new and we traced everything at multiple trim levels. 

I've got an electric fuel pump on the way to drain the tank, also going to decarb and retune all 4 carbuerators. 

New fuel and I will recheck the spark gaps. 

Might have time to try again on Thursday.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Man that is frustrating. Hope you can get it going.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Man that is frustrating. Hope you can get it going.


Agreed, everyone I've talked to said these things were tanks but so far I've had better luck with 2 stroke Mercs.


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Choke It!!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

b smith said:


> Choke It!!!


Oh I was!! Electronically with the key switch then manually with the red latch


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you saying the engine was in the water when you checked the spark? How stout was the spark? 

Maybe the engine is grounding out when placed in the water.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you checking spark with the plugs out? You might have a dead plug and the extra backpressure on the exhaust being in the water is keeping the motor from starting.
In fact, are these new plugs?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Are you checking spark with the plugs out? You might have a dead plug and the extra backpressure on the exhaust being in the water is keeping the motor from starting.
> In fact, are these new plugs?


Both, I've got an inline tester and we held them on the block 

It is the back pressure, I'm waiting on a fuel pump, also have the carbs apart for a decarb and then a retune, going to run seafoam.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

RMS said:


> Are you saying the engine was in the water when you checked the spark? How stout was the spark?
> 
> Maybe the engine is grounding out when placed in the water.


Yes we checked in the water both methods. Spark is great


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Think you're on the right track. If it was trying to run when hitting with start fluid, check for clogged low speed jets and low float level.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Does anyone know what I can do with 20 gallons of very old 2 stroke


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Does anyone know what I can do with 20 gallons of very old 2 stroke


Kill ant beds.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Kill ant beds.


That's a lot of ants, might be 25 gallons not sure yet


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Does anyone know what I can do with 20 gallons of very old 2 stroke


Was that your no run problem?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Was that your no run problem?


Not sure yet, but it's a start I was wanting to a avoid. Decided to go ahead and bite the bullet 

Pumping fuel out now


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Okay well there might be part of the problem, it's a 15 gallon tank but it measures bigger? 

I premixed for 18 gallons of fuel, little too rich IMO


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NKlamerus said:


> Okay well there might be part of the problem, it's a 15 gallon tank but it measures bigger?
> 
> I premixed for 18 gallons of fuel, little too rich IMO


Thats not the problem.
That won't hurt a thing.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats not the problem.
> That won't hurt a thing.


It was pretty gunky fuel, I hope the previous owner didn't also premix the fuel 

It definetly did not smell good 

Won't hurt either way! Fresh ethanol free fuel. Only thing I'm worried about now is the seal on the fuel level measure. Screws were spinning a little into the tank, so I also put gasket maker on it


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I would do a compression check before I done anything else.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ayyee!









She ran great today! First time I've ever driven it! 

I ran the lower unit in a bin at the house and opened the carb low pressure needles about 1/4 turn each as well as bumping up with low idle adjustment in the top of the motor. 

Started right up and idled great, could only hit 4900rpms for some reason but topped out at 35mph 

Also found a nice hole in the hull


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Trying to upload a video but the file is too big


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Glad you got her running in the big water. Good to meet you, hope the new seat/cooler works out!!!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

"Also found a nice hole in the hull"

Those usually aren't good.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

HRTCTLR said:


> "Also found a nice hole in the hull"
> 
> Those usually aren't good.


Agreed lol

Everything is patched and fixed, no leaks! Spent all that money in a new bilge system and haven't had to use it. (Knock on wood)


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

If anyone has a mobile mechanic willing to work for an hour I need the carbs synced. 

Having someone sew a new seat as we speak. 

And the lights are in if y'all haven't seen already.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Boat is in peices as we speak, only think I haven't touched is the motor.

Fiberglass work inside with cat hair, and standard west systems repair kit. 

Had to replace one the red courtesy lights as I ripped the wires off of it on accident


----------

